# Stahls’ Sublimated SimStitch® Offers Appliqué Looks With No Sewing



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

With Sublimated SimStitch® you can create the look of appliqué without ever threading a needle. These heat-applied appliqués are available in six sublimated patterns and more than 100 color options. 

Sublimated SimStitch is made with pressure-sensitive, no sew Perma-TWILL® and is easily applied with a heat press. Order Sublimated SimStitch through the Any Word. Any Way.™ online designer. There multiple layouts are available with the option of adding a script tail. Split Front designs also can be made. Apply Sublimated SimStitch to anything made of cotton, polyester, or cotton/polyester blended fabrics. 

To order online, go to https://goo.gl/f8GDyJ.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

